# Target AW Ornaments November 1



## Voxxer

Hi:

Having worked at Target for several years( no longer ), here is some info on the day after Halloween.

Halloween night from close to open on November 1 the " Team " will set up most of the Christmas decorations that space will allow. Depending on the space, each isle will atleast be set up for product, ie, lights and cards and food. 

Atleast two weeks before this the " backroom team " has been sorting the items to the correct isle. So if the ornaments section is clear and the team has time, the chances of the AW ornaments being available on Monday is good.

On thing: this might be a Super Target product. All Super Target have 4 extra feet on each side of the isle. So if the store has 10 isle's for Christmas product, that would be 80 horizontal ( plus 6 feet high ) feet of extra product more than a regular Target. 480 sq feet of extra Super Target space.

So for the best chance, go to a Super Target.



Voxxer


----------



## DesertSlot

Thanks for the hot tip. I know where I'll be Monday morning!


----------



## Rolls

Great scoop, Voxxer! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## ParkRNDL

I've been haunting the local Target for a few weeks now, showing any stock people who will look the ornament pics in the thread posted by pms485 on my iPhone. They're getting sick of me. In fact, they just consolidated the leftover Halloween stuff and started on Christmas yesterday, and I was there yesterday evening to see what was out, but it wasn't much. Xmas lights have been against the back wall for weeks. Now, as of yesterday, there are trees and some basic ornament stuff, but room for a lot more. The helpful stock kid I talked to last night said that the big Xmas setup would be Wednesday. Now that I have inside info, I will be there Monday instead... in fact, I can hit 2 if necessary, the one near work and the one near home...

--rick


----------



## Pomfish

How do I know which ones are a "Super Target" ?

I have several within 30 miles of me and all but one seem the same size, none as large as the Super Walmart near me.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Dak38

Anyone know if there is a Super Target near Kissimmee florida? I'm taking the family down there near the end of November and was hoping to pick some of those up. If not, then I'll have to make a quick trip south to Grand Forks ND and try there.


----------



## slotcarman12078

The Super Targets are set up basically like a Super Walmart. More food, and a larger retail area. I would assume a Super will be listed as such in a phone book. If not, A quick call to any (while you have the phone book open should give a positive answer.


----------



## Voxxer

Hi 

All Super Targets have " Super" on the front of the building. Also, will have SCX compact tracks.


----------



## Dslot

I'll bet Target's website has a listing of locations and tells which are Super Stores.

-- D


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yummy...


----------



## Dslot

NTxSlotCars said:


> Monday, Monday...nawwwwww nawwwwww naw naw nawwwww nawwwww


*>>> BEEE THERRRRRRRRRRRRRRE!!!!!!!! <<<*

===== :roll: =====


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Just hit my local target and they said it's coming out with the christmas stuff but didn't know the exact day. He was a kid.


----------



## A/FX Nut

I'm not suprised by the November 1st date. I'll be checking mine. 

Randy.


----------



## plymouth71

I'd like to get the cuda at least. Unfortunately the closest Target store is in a different country!


----------



## old blue

:freak::freak:This may be a dumb question, but is everyone thinking of using these as ornaments or what do you plan to do with the hole in the roof?


----------



## Tazman6069

*Happy Halloween*

OFF with the top chop chop:devil:


----------



## ParkRNDL

old blue said:


> :freak::freak:This may be a dumb question, but is everyone thinking of using these as ornaments or what do you plan to do with the hole in the roof?


I want them to run them. There's lots of ways to fill that hole... The patented Goop method, Squadron Putty, I think even krazy glue will work. Just gotta get creative with touch-up paint methods...

--rick


----------



## LeeRoy98

old blue said:


> :freak::freak:This may be a dumb question, but is everyone thinking of using these as ornaments or what do you plan to do with the hole in the roof?


I have a similar question... is there something unique about these cars that makes them worth the trouble? I didn't notice anything I couldn't pick up with a running chassis for not much more money... and I won't have to worry about a hole in the roof.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## resinmonger

They could all be really cool police cars... :freak:

Plus, all the Kool Kidz are gonna have them... :hat:


----------



## old blue

Are the wheels transferrable?


----------



## ParkRNDL

Because of a peculiarity in my work schedule this week (read: parent conferences), I was able to hit 2 Targets on the way to work this morning. Nothin'. And the employees weren't able to tell me much. Drat.

--rick


----------



## A/FX Nut

The Target in Goshen, Indiana has none out yet. I'll check back later in the week. Part of the Christmas stuff is out but, there is Halloween stuff they're trying to get rid of in the rest of the soon to be filled with Christmas space.

Randy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

LeeRoy98 said:


> I have a similar question... is there something unique about these cars that makes them worth the trouble? I didn't notice anything I couldn't pick up with a running chassis for not much more money... and I won't have to worry about a hole in the roof.
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


This has got to be the greatest point yet. 
Did we ever find out how much these are gonna be?
I'm all about spreading the word on slot cars and stuff, but,
if these are hitting the floor at 7.99, I would rather buy the whole car form my local slot shop.


----------



## DesertSlot

They are marked $6 in the pics. I thought I noticed a few slightly different paint schemes. Maybe not. I think I'm gonna pass on these. (I don't have a tree anyway!)


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow, I missed that by a mile, like a Ranger batter.


----------



## Pomfish

NTxSlotCars said:


> Wow, I missed that by a mile, like a Ranger batter.


At least the Rangers throw and more importantly Catch better than the Cowboys


----------



## Dslot

I'm hoping against hope that the wheels and tires will be slotworthy, and that the wheels (especially for the TJet styles) will be standard size but a snappier design. A $6 deal would not be bad at all for a body you like, 4 good wheels, and 4 decent tires, PLUS a static chassis that you can use with your old hard tires and goobered wheels to display your surplus bodies.

Besides, if everybody snaps these up, then Target will order more, and next year there'll be different styles with (hopefully) a non-invasive hanging system, special features, lights, or other improvements. Maybe.

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078

From what I can see, the wheels/tires are molded plastic and part of the base of the car.


----------



## scottman2007

There is another post on here about these and the only thing you can use is the body,everything else is plastic and not useable at all.and there are pictures as well and you can see its just a lfake plastic chassis.


----------



## twolff

How about I drill holes in the roofs of the Mopar Madness "4x4" bodies? Are they worth more than nothing then?  I was smiling when I said it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It's 100% recyclable.


----------



## Dslot

slotcarman12078 said:


> From what I can see, the wheels/tires are molded plastic and part of the base of the car.


Ooooh! Bite your tongue.

:freak:

That's very depressing. 

But smart, for keeping a low price-point on a car that's not supposed to roll. 

But depressing.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey, that's what Trevco does.


----------



## Omega

Well my Target up the street has them. But at 6.00 with a hole in the roof and does not roll, I am going to leave them. 

Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL

scottman2007 said:


> There is another post on here about these and the only thing you can use is the body,everything else is plastic and not useable at all.and there are pictures as well and you can see its just a lfake plastic chassis.


anybody got a link to this? i was really under the impression that these were rolling chassis, although if you look at the one set of pics posted at the beginning of this thread I can see where they kinda might look like dummy non-rollers. but the original poster didn't make it sound that way, I don't think...



pms485 said:


> (snip)
> 
> Plus, they include a new lightweight die-cast chassis. One for XTs and another for TJs.
> 
> (snip)


I understand the line of thinking that these aren't worth hunting for, as they are just repaints of previously released bodies, with a hole in the roof to boot. But the way I buy AW cars and bodies is that whenever they do a body I really like, I try to get as many different releases/colors of it as I can. Sure, I could get an older release version and strip and repaint it. But my paint jobs don't come out as nice as AW's, and I can't redo the tampo details that they do. Plus, the black/white Camaro, the blue GTO, and the silver Corvette just look really good to me, and I'm thinking the white/blue Corvette GS is interesting too...

(ps target here didn't have anything AGAIN today. grumble growl.)

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

They can still be used as a base for extra bodies. They just won't be rollers.. You can bet if they were pull back bases, they'd have the same wheels as a pull back. Even the X traction bare chassis they did a couple releases ago would have had something usable on it. I'm pretty sure the child safety laws have a lot to do with the base on these.


----------



## DesertSlot

slotcarman12078 said:


> They can still be used as a base for extra bodies. They just won't be rollers.. You can bet if they were pull back bases, they'd have the same wheels as a pull back. Even the X traction bare chassis they did a couple releases ago would have had something usable on it. I'm pretty sure the child safety laws have a lot to do with the base on these.


Speaking of PB's, I found that the PB tires make good replacements for the XT fronts that I have found, are many times, split.

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Well the Target in Goshen, Indiana had them. I bought the last one. And they are the only ornaments to sell out. 

The wheels do roll. But there is a flange on the inside edge of the wheel. I was able to put a Tomy or Life-Like front tire on the wheel. But it rubbed the body. 

The chassis is metal painted black with the Autoworld logo painted on the bottom. It looks just like a bare Thunderjet chassis. It is held in place by two black screws as it is a Thunderjet 500 body.

I like theses and for $6.00 + 7% sales tax it's not a bad deal. I'm going to hang it on the Christmas Tree next to the Johnny Lightning Charger I made into an ornament several years ago.

Randy.


----------



## sidejobjon

*AW Ornaments*

Found last 3 the Corvette Collection 67 Coupe, 71, & 63 Grand Sport. now i need other 3 collections General Motors Collection, Showroom Muscle Collection, & Chrysler Collection.
Is this first year ? Just because they are dated & first year they are worth getting.

They said more coming in but who knows. Hope they did not make alot.


----------



## ParkRNDL

pics pics pics! pleeeeease!

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

Sugar Honey Iced Tea. Found the peg where they belong--empty. The stock kid checked the computer, it says they have 3 on hand. They have no idea. Dangit. 

--rick

edit: Don't really understand. The wall where the pegs were is full pegs, most of which were empty, just a few scattered ones had been filled yet. I checked all the item tags on the pegs looking for ones that said $6.00. There were two at the extreme bottom right corner that did, and here's what the tag looked like:










The nearby stock kid scanned the barcode for me and said they were supposed to have 3 on hand, but then he said maybe they just sold them. There's nothing in the back, nowhere else they could be stored. he called another stock kid on his walkie and the talked some Target mumbo jumbo and the kid told me to try back in a few days. So I stopped at the courtesy desk on the way out, showed the kid the pic, asked him if he could check if there were any in nearby Targets... the computer shows 3 in Carlisle, 3 in Mechanicsburg, and 3 in Westminster. here's what's getting me: Why 3? There are 12 in the series, right? is this like a Hobby Lobby deal, where they only get a couple at a time and maybe get more when the computer gets wind of those couple being sold? I don't get it...


----------



## sidejobjon

*Maybe 3 per store?????*

That is exactly what happen to me yesterday. But they found my 3 in back room. What i was thinking ready for this-- there is no hole for them to be hung on peg so they send them back to store room? The 6.00 peg was in same place bottom right side.
They also say more to come. Who knows for sure now the guys who are passing on them "sure thats what you want to do" Past expererance the rearer the more Valuable. Hey don`t get me wrong i had more fun before i knew my old stuff was valuable.


----------



## sethndaddy

I been checking 2 targets for days, I didn't even find the tags yet. 
"3" may be an automated number till the actual cars show up and get scanned in receiving. All Targets run automated replenishment, which orders when items hit 0 or 1. So to fake out the computer (at least we did this at Home Depot) You change the count to "3" so extra orders don't go in.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

"It's Automatic!"

Gotta love it when there's no brain involved in ordering.
This reminds me of what happened with the American Graffiti dios at Walmart.
Out of the 8-10 that come in a box, there's, let's say, 3 that no one really wants.
A couple of orders later and there are six or seven dios sitting in the spot no one wants.
They sit, and sit, then the item gets discontinued. Bummer, that was good stuff.
Who knows how many they could have sold if they had kept up with that, 
but that would have actually taken thought.

Hey, it's automatic. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

sidejobjon said:


> (snip)
> 
> What i was thinking ready for this-- there is no hole for them to be hung on peg so they send them back to store room?
> 
> (snip)


interesting. i will mention that when i go back...



sethndaddy said:


> I been checking 2 targets for days, I didn't even find the tags yet.
> "3" may be an automated number till the actual cars show up and get scanned in receiving. All Targets run automated replenishment, which orders when items hit 0 or 1. So to fake out the computer (at least we did this at Home Depot) You change the count to "3" so extra orders don't go in.


that's interesting too. maybe i'll call the other stores and see what they have. if none of them can find anything, this may be the case.

--rick


----------



## sidejobjon

*50 days Till christmas*

Only 50 days to Christmas . No time if they miss the boat. My Question is who else sells them? Were is the automatic warehouse? Target exclusive?
Why?


----------



## 2racer

These are afx type bodies they snap right on .The cars do roll but who cares you probaly only want the body anyways.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hmmm . . . unsure if I will be looking to add these to the collection or not. Maybe when I see them the answer will be clearer.


----------



## mr_aurora

*I don't know why?*

I bought the 3 Corvettes. They are the tjet size and I don't even care for them but with a 2 yr old Target gift card in my wallet, I had to use it on these thanks to this :freak: thread!


----------



## scottman2007

well down here in my necks of the woods in indiana,muncie has the pegs, the lady scnaed the the tag ,said there are 3 somewhere in the back,yet to bring them out,went to a super taret in indianaplois,didnt even have a peg for them,adn in ANderson, didnt have a peg for them either....this is killing me!!!!


----------



## Tazman6069

*Target Ornaments*

Same three Corvettes in Indianapolis,IN. On the Northside.Only 3 cars.


----------



## scottman2007

the taget behind castleton mall??


----------



## Tazman6069

scottman2007 said:


> the taget behind castleton mall??


The one in Castleton had none. I got mine at Glendale, the one in Nora has all three as of today. Leave some for other guy.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Augh. you guys are killing me. someone please post a pic of the silver one out of its little cardboard and plastic prison...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

VICTORY! GTO and '68 Camaro. (Its dark blue, not black) Pics later...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

OK, finally... there was a whole team of Targeteers putting stuff out when I got there this morning. The three AW cars they had were sitting under their peg on the ledge. Whoever said that they have no peg hole to hang them by, you were right.

There were the dark blue/white '68 Camaro, the blue '65 GTO, and the red '57 Chevy. I left the Chevy for the next guy, since it looks just like the one from the slot car release, which I have. I mentioned to the nearest stock person that I had been looking for these and was excited to finally find them, and showed her the pics of the set of 12 and asked if they would get more in. She said yes, they would keep coming in over the course of the holiday season, so I should keep checking back.

Here's the GTO:










And the Camaro:










The chassis is a kind of interesting little deal. It's black painted metal with the type of body it came with printed on the bottom. For some reason, they molded the silhouette of the slot car chassis' gearplate rails onto the top edges of the chassis. The wheels are hard plastic and therefore useless for any kind of runner, sorry... I mean, I guess you could use the fronts in a pinch, but they'd be noisy at best.



















I didn't realize it way back when these were posted over the summer, but they are broken down into 4 sub-series:










It's a really busy day around here, so it might be a while till I get to mount these on slot chassis and fire up the Dremel (not necessarily in that order)... :devil:

--rick


----------



## scottman2007

So how do you know which ones fits the AFX chassis???,and which fits tjets?????


----------



## ParkRNDL

scottman2007 said:


> So how do you know which ones fits the AFX chassis???,and which fits tjets?????


If you check against the pic of the box, the GM collection and the Corvette Collection all fit Tjet, and the Mopar Collection and the Showroom Collection fit AFX. That's what the previously released versions of the same bods fit. Also, it looks like the AFXs have bigger wheels. 

--rick


----------



## scottman2007

darn,i was hoping that 68 camaro body was afx


----------



## sidejobjon

*Need the Chrysler collection only*

Two more Stores with Just three. But i was lucky. One had the General Motors collection Under peg board bottom Right, I still think because they can`t hang them. Other store had Showroom Muscle Collection in back room Think because the help cant hang them???? I was thinking if i got doubles would help Joe skylark , SJracer, or Bluerod.
Why only Target????
Will they Stay this rear or did they make many???

Any body see Chrysler collection yet, or have???

Thanks John


----------



## slotcarman12078

And no one at Target ever heard of a hole punch? :lol:


----------



## sidejobjon

No were on the rectangle box to punch. I was thinking there is some kind of generic hanger that target would have that would either stick on box or slide inside flap ? 
Only Target?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

John I think you have had the best luck so far.:thumbsup:

And thanks for looking out.:dude:


----------



## scottman2007

well went to ft wayne indiana which is in the neck of the woods near Aw,and i found the blue and white 1963 corvette grand sport.on there they put the plastic hanger on the back of the box


----------



## Dslot

In Grand Junction, Colorado (I'm on the road) the Target had two pegs for the Muscle Car ornaments, but the only stock was 1 each of the three corvettes. I bought the silver one. That hole in the roof is tiny; I don't think it will be a problem. Wheels, not useful, sadly.

The boxes had stick-on clear plastic hanger-tabs.

--D


----------



## TheRockinator

Seattle area. 1 of 3 Targets has them. I picked up Black Ford GT. Hole IS small. It is the body they used for the lighted chassis but the headlights are blacked out. Hole in roof can be hidden with meatball and number? Looks nice though. Chassis only good to display shelf queens though it does roll. Maybe add weight and race with Hotwheels!

Later The are there any other colors of the Ford GT Rockinator


----------



## many slots

I went to 5 different Targets today. Only 2 had anything. I came home with 6 different cars: the Chrysler collection and the Showroom Muscle Collection. One Target still had them in the back, the other put clear plastic hangers on them. Only 3 cars to a store.
Now I need to find the T-Jet cars.


----------



## Ian Garnett

In two days I hit 10 stores in VA, PA and MD. I found that they are only stocking 3 cars in one of the collections, that is if they have stocked the shelf's.
What I have found are the General Motors Collection and Chrysler Collection.
The good or bad news is that I have two sets each, would be willing to trade for the Corvette and Showroom Collection.
Thanks Ian
xfaoh


----------



## sidejobjon

*Trade*

Ian,
I need Chrysler collection only. So if i find double of one others i will post.
Thanks

Wow why only 3 will this end? Think thats all is going to show up?


----------



## Voxxer

*Aw*

I went to the Super Target in Parker, Colorado and found the three corvettes, white silver and orange. That is all in the several Targets I went too.

Voxxer


----------



## Pomfish

Hit 3 Targets today, 1st one had none but they scanned the picture of the tag and told me the other 2 stores had 3 each.

Next store.............Jackpot! all 3 Corvette tjets.
Last store only had 2 cars left, the Challenger Concept and the Ford GT.

I swapped out the chassis to a Pullback, looks a lot better IMHO.

Here are pics of the Silver vette and the Challenger.
Happy Hunting!
Keith


----------



## ParkRNDL

Pomfish said:


> Hit 3 Targets today, 1st one had none but they scanned the picture of the tag and told me the other 2 stores had 3 each.
> 
> Next store.............Jackpot! all 3 Corvette tjets.
> Last store only had 2 cars left, the Challenger Concept and the Ford GT.
> 
> I swapped out the chassis to a Pullback, looks a lot better IMHO.
> 
> Here are pics of the Silver vette and the Challenger.
> Happy Hunting!
> Keith


score! They were actually able to scan the picture of the barcode? Nice.

LOVE that silver Vette. Gonna keep my eyes open for that one...

--rick


----------



## Pomfish

Rick,
They had to punch in the numbers, I tried to scan it on one of those self scanners but it did not work.

But having the pic of the tag was a huge help in telling them exactly what I was looking for.
Great job on taking that picture and posting it.
If I find another silver vette it has your name on it
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Voxxer

*Target*

Hi:

Here is some more info that I forgot. Go to Customer Service with the numbers and with a big smile ask them to check other stores. Have the number, 051-06-1001, and the will print out all stores in the area, address and phone numbers and counts.

IMPORTANT!! Lets say store Y has 3 cars and you go to store Y on the same day and the location has none, you check to backroom and it has zero. The stores accounting system will NOT show if the items were bought until close. So someone could have bought them, but, the counts read 3. The opposite is true, I someone returns some cars, the system will not show a count, until the next day.

Plus, if the backroom, did not scan in the items correctly, you will have what is called a ghost. The team scans in the item from the truck, its in the store count, however, it has not been scannned into a location - a ghost.

Another, the backroom "pulls" the item, it will go to a stage area, to be worked out to the floor. The computer states no backroom location, but it is not out on the floor.

So, give the employe a break, he is not able to keep about 1,000,000 DCPI numbers and locations of everything, but he will do his best with what he is given. Try doing this at Walmart, the have no clue what they have.

Also, if the stores states NOF or NOP that store will not be getting any this christmas.

NOF- Not on File for store
NOP - Not on plan-o-gram, the store has no spot for the item.

Voxxer


----------



## A/FX Nut

scottman2007 said:


> well went to ft wayne indiana which is in the neck of the woods near Aw,and i found the blue and white 1963 corvette grand sport.on there they put the plastic hanger on the back of the box


Over 80 miles away, maybe torso of the woods.

My wife had a doctor appointment in South Bend, Indiana Friday. Went to the Super Target in Mishawaka since I drove by it and found zero. Looks like they were just getting started with the stocking of Christmas items. 

I like these ornaments but I've got WAY better things to do then to keep going to Target and hoping to get what I want. It's stupid to just stock three at a time when there are two hangers for them to be placed on.

I don't know, maybe Autoworld is seeing how they sell to decide on the future of them. It's not worth the aggravation to me.

Randy.


----------



## scottman2007

Dont give up randy we were just up there for the day and i decided to stop in got lucky i guess,but i hear ya ,its crap that target only gets 3 or so at a time,i think Tom at AW missed judge the amount of demand.
Hey Randy can you maybe shed some light on a subject of ,...Is this AW hobby store really being built up there in mishawaka????????? if so how far along are they?????


----------



## A/FX Nut

scottman2007 said:


> Dont give up randy we were just up there for the day and i decided to stop in got lucky i guess,but i hear ya ,its crap that target only gets 3 or so at a time,i think Tom at AW missed judge the amount of demand.
> Hey Randy can you maybe shed some light on a subject of ,...Is this AW hobby store really being built up there in mishawaka????????? if so how far along are they?????


I've seen the building Autoworld is in. But I haven't heard about the Autoworld Hobby Store. Maybe they are planning something like that. I can't shed any light the subject.

I'll ask someone that may be able too. It's going to take a couple of weeks before I get a response.

I'll keep checking the Target in Goshen for those ornaments. I want the Camaro and GTO Thunderjet version.

Randy.


----------



## scottman2007

Well they said on their website even on the new store website under faq's ,the question was asked about having a store and the answer was yes they are building a huge hobby store and it should be open late Oct.i think of this year.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Voxxer said:


> Hi:
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Another, the backroom "pulls" the item, it will go to a stage area, to be worked out to the floor. The computer states no backroom location, but it is not out on the floor.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Also, if the stores states NOF or NOP that store will not be getting any this christmas.
> 
> NOF- Not on File for store
> NOP - Not on plan-o-gram, the store has no spot for the item.
> 
> Voxxer


More good stuff; thanks Voxxer. Pretty sure the above situation is what I ran into before I found mine. Inventory showed they had 3 on hand, but they were not on the floor and nowhere to be found... bet they were in a "staging area." WHen I came back Saturday morning, a whole crew of workers had a whole boatload of boxes out (stuff from the staging area?) and were setting up Christmas. That's when I found the cars, and the worker I talked to said they had just put them out. the next day, when I checked the Hagerstown store (next town down I-81), they said they had none but that Chambersburg had one. Makes sense, as I had bought the other two the previous day. I'm gonna check the Hagerstown store for those NOF-NOP codes so maybe I can stop haunting them.

Question; in your experience, how long does it take them to restock stuff like this? For example, I bought 2 of the 3 my local store had on Saturday. Will they replenish with 1 left, or wait till they are all sold? And how long till they do it?

thanks for the inside scoop... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## MGroothuis

I love reading threads like this. It's like a live feed from a big sporting event with reporters "on the scene". Cool.


----------



## Pomfish

I'ma Gonna tell you sumtin'

I will not begrudge anyone for listing these on Epay for as high as they want because this is the hardest I have ever had to search to get something.

My job takes me into the Philly area 5 days a week so there are plenty of areas with Targets.
I have been in at least 15 Targets in the last week and only 3 had any of these cars.
None of the others had tags. 
I had them run the tag at about 10 of them. Some of the stores the tag # does not come up at all in the database. These stores I would assume will not be getting any.

Anyway, I like the cars and wish I could find lots to share but so far slim pickins.
These may go down as a very small production item and could very well be collectible.
Time will tell.
Thanks and Happy Hunting!

Keith


----------



## RacerDave

I checked my local Target today. They had two of the Corvettes. There were two pegs labeled for these so I guess there will be more coming in. Hope so because I was looking for the AFX style bodies. Dave.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It does suck we can't all just buy them but what can you do.


----------



## Voxxer

*Target*

Hi:

With Target at Christmas, this is probaly the most important thing, shelf life.

Way back in 2010, February, Targets buyers placed most if not all of the orders for the christmas items. This gives time for the manufactors to produce the items.

Since it seems that only Super Targets are getting the AW Cars. Now, with 8 distributition centers, each Super Target gets 12 each, at least that is the plan. If your Target sells out, it will only be replaced by it's DC, so if the DC is out, no more to the store. However, Store X is in a different DC area, and they still have stock, it will be sent to stores X.
DC 1 can not send items to DC 2 or its stores. This is weird but true, in some cities, upto half of the stores could be in DC 1 the other half DC 2.

Now if AW order was for 12 items per store, and the DC area is for 12 stores, that DC would get 144 or a case. So if Store A sells 37, only 107 are left for the 11 other stores.

So Store Y gets 12, when it comes off the truck, it is scanned in, placed in back stock. Day 1, no sales, however, on Day 2 one is sold. As I told this before, the SOLD count from the store is done at the end of the day. Now we have 11, at Target each store is give a code for re-stock, that is items from the DC, I would guess the re-stock code would be 6, or half the instore stock. Once the stock hits 6 the computers automatically re-orders to the DC, this will happen everyday, until the buyer has set a date which no more items in this class ( Christmas ) can be order. If the DC has the items, it will send 6 to achive full count and the systems is re-set to 12. start over. 

Now for in-store re-stock. For 9 months out of the year, 11:00, 1:00, 3:00, 5:00, the " Pull " team during the day is to pull items from the backroom. At the register, I buy a bar of soap at 12:15. Then at the next " pull " time 1:00 the computer say we need 1 bar of soap, so it checks backroom locations for that code, then the teams pulls it.

Durning, Novemeber-January the times are 9:00 a.m. to 7:00p.m. every two hours. So if I buy one AW car at 9:27 a.m. the next pull is at 11:00a.m. So the pull team pulls all the items from 11:00 to 1:00. Then ( this really nevers happens ) the floor team is to work out the stock, from the last pull. From the one I bought at 9:27 a.m. the soonest it would be replaced on the floor is after 1:00 p.m. If no one is able to work the stock, it could be upto a day later, that the AW car sets in a tube, not on the floor, and out of the stocking system. That is why what is sold is counted at the end of the day.

On a side note, I'm sure the buyer is aware if the item is selling, every morning, a report is made of the best sellers for the day, week, and month. So from what I getting here, the buyer knows. If a store only gets 3 and all 3 are sold that is 100% sell through, and it is on a report.

So if AW order was for lets say 1,200 units, that will be the total for the season. This is a BIG " if ". AW produced 1,500 units, the buyers calls and want 200 more, then Target will be able to have more on the shelfs. If AW only produced the 1,200 units, that is it. I would take atleast 2 months to produce, one month on a ship, and several weeks to get to the stores. Christmas season is only five weeks long.

On a good note, this coming Febuary, the buyer will review the last season items, and if AW was a good sell through, the will place anohter order for 2011 and will purchase more this time.

If the buyer is really good, she will call AW and say, "I would like to see more items in February."


Voxxer


----------



## slotrod65

I just checked my local Target. No cars at all.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

000000


----------



## buzzinhornet

PM sent to HO Slotrod.


----------



## Dslot

Voxxer said:


> ... it seems that only Super Targets are getting the AW Cars.


If some stores are not getting them, it must be for some other reason.

The Grand Junction CO store that I saw three Vettes in (and bought one) does not come up as a SuperTarget on the Target.com list. Nor does my local Target, which has the car-ornaments peg, though it was empty when I saw it. The clerk checked his hand Phaser and it said the next store down the highway has 3 in stock, but that store's not listed as a Super either.

The TM was told (when she asked about something else) that ours is not a SuperTarget, but that there are two types of non-Supers, and ours is the larger type (I forget what it was called), so I guess it's possible that the Supers and the Big Regular Targets get the cars, but the Little Reg. Targets don't.

Anyway, if you want these, don't let the fact that your store isn't a SuperTarget keep you from going and looking or asking.

-- D


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Maybe its a Target _Plus_?


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

1968 camaro sold
2005 ford gt sold
thanks


----------



## Dslot

NTxSlotCars said:


> Maybe its a Target _Plus_?


That could be it, Rich. Sounds right. Some term like that, anyway.

-- D


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well I finally went into a Target tonight and hit the gold mine. It's a Super Target, and wow.
I went to the ornament section, and there was a 4ft section dedicated to the AW cars.
To my shock, they had already been marked down to, get this, $1.50 each.
They had every kind. A clerk was stocking near by and I asked him if they had been selling.
He said, "I hope they do, or we'll have to move all of them somewhere."
"What do you mean?"
He went on to explain that through some sort of distribution glitch, they had 
been shipped all of the cars that were supposed to go to all these other Targets,
and the back room staging areas were stuffed full of the freakin cars.
So I bought two and left. I may go back tomorrow.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

WARNING:

The previous post if for entertainment purposes only.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Okay, this is what really happened.
As I was walking back to my car to get my cell phone, 
(that I forgot I laid between my legs, and had fallen into the floorboard when I got out)
I was thinking, "You know, if I walk all the way to the back of that dang store for a 
silver corvette, or 57 chevy, I may just take them to the back room and crush em."
That way, we move some product, and if you like vettes and 57s, the value of your goes up.
Well, they weren't real easy to find, but when I saw those three boxes sitting in a line on the bottom shelf,
well, it did feel like Christmas. To top that, it was the top two cars on my list...
The Blue 68 Camaro, to go with my red one, and the Blue 64 GTO.
The other was a 57, but i was in a real good mood now, so I left it.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hahahahahaha. Funny, I should be excited that my local target is carrying them, but after I bought that same camaro and gto, what did they stock again? The camaro, the gto, and another '57. Anybody want one of them and have a silver corvette to trade? I'll go pick one up and send it to you...

--rick


----------



## sidejobjon

*All 12*



sidejobjon said:


> Ian,
> I need Chrysler collection only. So if i find double of one others i will post.
> Thanks
> 
> Wow why only 3 will this end? Think thats all is going to show up?


My brother found me the Chrysler collection. I can`t belive i got them all & never even seen a double. Ever time i keep thinking i would find a double before i found last one.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

SOmebody's got to set me up!!! My target blows.


----------



## Rolls

I thought I'd stop in the store and see if maybe I could set some folks up.

Turns out my Target blows, too.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

None here in Abilene either, could not even find a place for them.
Russell


----------



## sidejobjon

*restocking*



ParkRNDL said:


> Hahahahahaha. Funny, I should be excited that my local target is carrying them, but after I bought that same camaro and gto, what did they stock again? The camaro, the gto, and another '57. Anybody want one of them and have a silver corvette to trade? I'll go pick one up and send it to you...
> 
> --rick


So they are restocking???


----------



## ParkRNDL

Yep, they restocked mine. Unfortunately, it was with the same ones I already bought.

--rick


----------



## A/FX Nut

I went to the Traget in Goshen, Indiana Friday evening and found the Ford GT, Concept Dodge Challenger and 2006 Concept Camaro. I left the Ford GT. If someone wants to trade me the 64' GTO and 68' Camaro for these send me a PM or e-mail through Hobby Talk.

If not, the Camaro is going to become a Rolex Series GT Racer.

Randy.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

pm sent


----------



## Dslot

*HaHa!*



ParkRNDL said:


> ...after I bought that same camaro and gto, what did they stock again? The camaro, the gto, and another '57. Anybody want one of them and have a silver corvette to trade? I'll go pick one up and send it to you...


*Look no further, Rick.*
One *silver Corvette* will be winging its way to you in next week's mail. Just checked the Super Target in south Austin. Three pegs for MuscleCar Ornaments, each featuring ONE of the three vettes. But I remembered you were wanting one.
So:
*MERRY CHRISTMAS*
(or Chappy ChanukkRamaKwaanzMas, if you prefer).

-- D:wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Dslot said:


> *Look no further, Rick.*
> One *silver Corvette* will be winging its way to you in next week's mail. Just checked the Super Target in south Austin. Three pegs for MuscleCar Ornaments, each featuring ONE of the three vettes. But I remembered you were wanting one.
> So:
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS*
> (or Chappy ChanukkRamaKwaanzMas, if you prefer).
> 
> -- D:wave:


WOW and Christmas comes early! thanks for thinking of me! Hey I will send you an e about that...

and I was under the impression that it's _Chrismahanukwanzakah_ 

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

ParkRNDL said:


> Hahahahahaha. Funny, I should be excited that my local target is carrying them, but after I bought that same camaro and gto, what did they stock again? The camaro, the gto, and another '57. Anybody want one of them and have a silver corvette to trade? I'll go pick one up and send it to you...
> 
> --rick


Well, if my first story would ever be true, it would be at the one down the street from you Rick!
I've never seen a guy with the garage sale/flea market luck you have, so why not?

I hope my local Target restocks the same things, cause I'm goin back for more Camaros!

This is kinda why I wanted these cars...










The Blue Camaro to go with my red one, and now I have a 64 & 68 Blue metallic GTOs. 
:hat:


----------



## WesJY

man no luck here in maryland! all i want is that sublime green/black cuda!!! this sucks! would be nice if they have it on target website !

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Checked another one today. Concept Challenger & Camaro, and a GT40.

No thanks.


----------



## pickeringtondad

*Just found the 3 corvettes*

the 63 gran sport is my favorite, although the 67 coupe is also strong, the 71 vette is a poor color choice imho. 

If I get another set is anybody interested in em.....????

Pickeringtondad
aka
Bob


----------



## motorcitytoyz

*Target AW Christmas ornaments*

:wave:
I was in Pittsburgh, PA (Monroeville) this past weekend for slot car show and happen to be checking up on you guys here at HobbyTalk....I noticed this thread and started looking at the Targets in the area. 
I found a complete set of them in Monroeville, PA Target. I then decided to check every Target store that I could find on my way home to Detroit, on Sunday. I did not find any in Ohio stores along I-80 or I-75. Once I hit the Michigan border, I started finding them in three's....

*****Here is a SECRET*****

If you find a local store that has them....ask one of the helpers in the store or customer service dept to look up the item in their computer and ask if they can print out inventory at other local stores in the area....they will be happy to do so...just know that inventories do change as someone might already be in the store but has not checked out yet...This happened to me a couple of times but all in all, was a great help.

I found that most Targets get shipments on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays during the holidays...so check often....If you call they will hold them for you too!

Good luck and Happy Hunting!

PS I have found that the Concept Collection ( Camaro, Challenger and GT40) are harder to come by, at least in my travels....

Jeff :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

If any of you guys come across an xtra blue 68 Camaro or the 70 Dodge Challenger. I would be interested in those two!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I guess the only other ones I would be interested in is the Charger, and maybe the Grand Sport.


----------



## fordcowboy

I have a question....Are these ornaments the same color cars that were released? Or are they different colors?
--fordcowboy


----------



## NTxSlotCars

They look like different colors to me.


----------



## WesJY

I give up!! just went to 10 targets and nothing!!! those cuda and charger must be hard to find!

Wes


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy:
I was in Co springs yesterday and hit a "Super Target store"Bone dry same for Pueblo. Can't seem to scare up any in this area. But i've only went to 2 stores 1 3 X though.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Rolls

My two Targets have nothing and there's no evidence of any space for them. Target dudes were baffled, too.


----------



## WesJY

did anyone have luck finding cuda and charger? i am just curious.

Wes


----------



## noddaz

Nothing at the Laurel, Maryland store...


----------



## A/FX Nut

fordcowboy said:


> I have a question....Are these ornaments the same color cars that were released? Or are they different colors?
> --fordcowboy


I bought the 63' Grand Sport and it's identical to the slot car version as is the 57' Chevy.

I went to the Target in Goshen, Indiana last night and found the Ford GT I left last week and found the 57' Chevy, 64' GTO, and 68' Camaro. 

I purchased the GTO and Camaro.

Randy.


----------



## WesJY

noddaz said:


> Nothing at the Laurel, Maryland store...


Everyone is having a good luck except us "Marylanders" 

Wes


----------



## PT737

Wes,
Seems that all the Chryslers are out here on the west coast. I've found 4 Chrysler sets so far. Only found one set of the Corvettes. If you want a set of the Chryslers I can check if they are still at the stores.

Pat


----------



## plymouth71

I'm interested in getting a camaro and a Cuda


----------



## WesJY

PT737 said:


> Wes,
> Seems that all the Chryslers are out here on the west coast. I've found 4 Chrysler sets so far. Only found one set of the Corvettes. If you want a set of the Chryslers I can check if they are still at the stores.
> 
> Pat


Let me know if you can find charger and cuda !!! 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## noddaz

*nothing...*

Nothing in Annapolis either...


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> Everyone is having a good luck except us "Marylanders"
> 
> Wes



Stopped by two MD Targets yesterday as we were running around and went 0 for 0. Not that I really needed any. :devil: rr


----------



## WesJY

why why why? we "MARYLANDERS" didnt do anything!!! we been good boys !!! LOL!

Wes


----------



## PT737

I was able to pickup 1 more complete set of Chryslers and one extra Cuda. Would love to trade the set of Chryslers for either the General Motors or Muscle Collection.


----------



## plymouth71

Please let me know if you'll sell the Cuda... I live in Canada and cannot get to a Target...


----------



## Omega

The Target in Westminster Maryland has had the corvettes. I did break down and buy one for my wife.

Dave


----------



## twolff

Omega said:


> The Target in Westminster Maryland has had the corvettes. I did break down and buy one for my wife.
> 
> Dave


Isn't that like buying a bowling ball with your name engraved on it for your wife?


----------



## WesJY

Omega said:


> The Target in Westminster Maryland has had the corvettes. I did break down and buy one for my wife.
> 
> Dave


finally ... 

Wes


----------



## A/FX Nut

Target in Mishawaka, Indiana had as of 3:30 pm today the 3 car Chrysler Collection and the Ford GT. I purchased the Concept '06 Camaro.

This one is going to be converted into a Rolex Series GT Racer for sure, I traded the last one I had.

Randy.


----------



## noddaz

Anyone have any updates on these?
BTW, there is zero chance of me going any where near a Target (or any other major store) for the next couple of days...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Well, I went back for refills and they have been sold out.


----------



## WesJY

Someone found me a set (Chrysler Set).. thanks man!!! 

Wes


----------



## partspig

Still looking for the 68 Camaro and the 70 Dodge Challenger!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

Visiting family in NY. 
Target in Commack on Rte 25 told me they wouldn't get them at all, but they said the Target in S. Commack has...

are you ready?

15. Yes, fifteen. I took a pic which I will post later. Looks like they had 2 sets of mopars, 2 sets of corvettes, and one GM set. No Concept Cars. As of 7pm on Black Friday, they had sold one '57 Chevy. I grabbed a bunch. 

Partspig and plymouth71, email me. I think I got you covered. 

--rick

edit: this is what a bajillion of these looks like:










some folks were speculating earlier on this thread about which Targets were getting these. FWIW, this one says Target Greatland on the front of the building. if you're familiar with that part of L.I., it's the one by the Commack movie theater. i left 9 there, so if yer in the area and you need these, go get 'em...


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME!! 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

You see, I KNEW you would find a deal Rick!!!! :lol:


----------



## PT737

Still have set of Chryslers if any one is interested. Trade for GM or Muscle collection or pay 19.58 plus shipping.

Pat


----------



## RacerDave

My local Target had a few more on the shelf today than the last time I went. It's good to see them being restocked. Dave.


----------



## jtslot

*aw ornaments*

i found a few of the cars if any one want to trade


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hey guys, if there's anyone who has them and isn't looking to hit me over the head, I would be interested in any doubles you may have.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## PT737

Joe,
Still have the Chrysler collection (1969 Dodge Charger, 1971 Hemi Cuda and 1970 Challenger). Just pay me what I paid, 19.58 plus shipping. 


I'll be heading out tommorow to the Targets in my area. If anyone is looking for any, please post what you need and I'll pick them up if I find them.

Pat


----------



## A/FX Nut

I went to Target in Goshen, Indiana today. They had the same Ford GT they've had for a couple of weeks now. There was a stocker working there and I asked him if they would be getting any more. He looked at the lable on the peg and said that it was out of stock. He pointed to a silver or grey dot on the lable and said he marked it out of stock. 

So if you happen to see that dot on your lable peg it means that the AW Ornaments at that store are out of stock.

Randy.


----------



## ParkRNDL

It's official. I did my first target ornament hack.

It started out like this:



















Now it looks like this:



















More details will be posted in the Corner Texaco thread on the Modeling/Customizing board, if yer into that sort of thing.

(Special thanks to Dslot for sniffing this one out for me... :thumbsup: )

--rick


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice.Let the Hacking continue....


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks to PT737 I Received the Cuda today, Already on the tree! Still woudn't mind finding a 1968 Camaro.. Anyone anyone?


----------



## PT737

One of the Targets I checked last night had two of the 68 Camaro's. I didn't remember if anyone needed it. I'll stop by tomorrow and see if they still have one.


----------



## tjd241

*Anybody use them as ornaments??*

Nice to have them for slot conversions, but tis the season, so let's see 'em on yer tree if you went that route.


----------



## plymouth71

Here's mine, Thanks PT737. My son insisted on playing with the chassis, so I put a scrap AW Roadrunner on it for him, and mounted the Cuda to a magnatraction chassis.


----------



## ParkRNDL

tjd241 said:


> Nice to have them for slot conversions, but tis the season, so let's see 'em on yer tree if you went that route.


Ya can't see mine yet. I actually bought 2 to use as ornaments, but there's a story there. We actually have 2 trees... The big one in the den that the gifts go under and the little one in the living room. On the little one, all we decorate with are car ornaments, mostly the Hallmark Classic American Cars series. It's gotten so that my 2 youngest kids (8 and 6) look forward to decorating that one more than the big one, so Santa is bringing them a '57 Chev and a '71 Corvette to add to that tree. Pics sometime after the 25th. 

--rick


----------



## H.O. Slotrods

*AW ornament*

ok here is some pics (in my photos because i am not smart enough to attach to the thread)one of my AW tree ornament after some adjustments.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

None of the Targets here have restocked. =o( Whats the deal???? 
They all have that freakin gray sticker on the tag.
One guy said they only get one or two seasonal truck shipments.

SOL in Tx.


----------



## plymouth71

Anyone looking to part with a 68 Camaro???


----------



## Omega

plymouth71 said:


> Anyone looking to part with a 68 Camaro???


The Target by me had two 68's Thursday. I will stop by tomorrow and see if they have one left, if so would you like me to pick it up for you?

Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars

plymouth71 said:


> Anyone looking to part with a 68 Camaro???


This is definitely my favorite one of the bunch.
I sure would like to get a couple more of these myself.


----------



## plymouth71

Omega said:


> The Target by me had two 68's Thursday. I will stop by tomorrow and see if they have one left, if so would you like me to pick it up for you?
> 
> Dave



How much is shipping to Canada? Postal code R2M1Y3 (probably yes. got go count some pennies)


----------



## NTxSlotCars

JackPot!!! Some smart manager had sense enough to restock(or was that an automatic thing?)
Found a Target today with about fifteen cars.


----------



## WesJY

NTxSlotCars said:


> JackPot!!! Some smart manager had sense enough to restock(or was that an automatic thing?)
> Found a Target today with about fifteen cars.


SWEET!! nothing for me here in maryland so far!! Omega has better luck than me. 

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL

NTxSlotCars said:


> JackPot!!! Some smart manager had sense enough to restock(or was that an automatic thing?)
> Found a Target today with about fifteen cars.


Ok, so whatdja get?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I got a couple more 68 Camaros. 
They have...
Dark blue Fort GT -afx?
Hot rod 57 Chevy in red
New Camaro
New Challenger
62 GTO
I think thats it

Oddly enough, no Corvettes.


----------



## slotrod65

I stopped into my local Target yesterday. They finally had them, on a bottom rack: 57 Chevy, 68 camaro, GTO, Roadrunner, and others. No Stingray though. I wanted that one. I really was not all that impressed with the colors or the black windows. I was hoping for something a bit different.


----------



## TheRockinator

One of my local Targets, The Landing in Renton, also restocked today. I picked up a 68 Camaro and a 57 Chev. I also left one of each hanging. Still a couple of 69 Chargers and a GTO, 66? I believe, hanging there too. No Vette's here either. I now have the Ford GT40, The Green Cuda, and the first 2 mentioned above.

Later, The not going to be hanging from my tree, unless it's a AW Drag strip tree! Rockinator :wave:


----------



## PT737

If anyone finds a Concept Camaro and Concept Challenger I would be interested. I can either purchase or swap for others. I currently have a Chrysler set. There were others available at our Targets.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Dslot

Don't have one in a tree, but here's one being pulled along the *Matchbox Motorway* that will soon be under the tree.










Happy start-of-the-Season to everyone. :wave:

-- D


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow, I went back today for a couple more and they were half gone!
I got your Challenger and Camaro though, Pat. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

NTxSlotCars said:


> Wow, I went back today for a couple more and they were half gone!
> I got your Challenger and Camaro though, Pat.
> 
> :thumbsup:


this is actually good to hear. if they sell, they'll be around again next year, right?

--rick


----------



## TheRockinator

*Reloaded in Renton again...*

..picked up the Challenger Concept and after much self debate picked up the 69 Charger. As a temp "fix" to the hole in the 'Cuda roof I just used a black sharpie to blend in the color. Looks ok.....from about 10 feet. 

Later The glad I can't see well so it's all good Rockinator :wave:


----------



## old blue

Here are my favorite ornaments. The wife only gives me the one branch so I have to make the most of it.

Actually, on the other side of the tree my daughter put her training bra. She claimed we would have the breast Christmas ever. It was also referred to as the pine cone holder and that we would have " 'A' cup of Christmas cheer"

I love the holidays!

Old Blue


----------



## slotrod65

I picked up the blue GTO today. That is the one I like best....


----------



## aurora1

They are 50% off starting today. Had the 68 Camaro and Cuda, was able to pick up 7 others at $3. Need the GTO, '57 CHev and the Challenger Concept.


----------



## noddaz

*I will have to look again...*

Yes I will...
And this time I will take this with me... 










Not that I expect it to do any good..... But I will look...
(I guess there is a thrill in the hunt?)
Scott


----------



## noddaz

*Any pics of the Motorway in action?*



Dslot said:


> Don't have one in a tree, but here's one being pulled along the *Matchbox Motorway* that will soon be under the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy start-of-the-Season to everyone. :wave:
> 
> -- D


You should start a new thread...

Scott


----------



## alpink

I hadn't been interested previously, but now I'll have to go to my Target and see. are the colors of these ornaments different than the regular releases?


----------



## ParkRNDL

aurora1 said:


> They are 50% off starting today. Had the 68 Camaro and Cuda, was able to pick up 7 others at $3. Need the GTO, '57 CHev and the Challenger Concept.


Dangit I knew I shoulda stopped at target on the way out of town yesterday. Maybe I can hit the one near here (we're visiting family for the holidays)...

--rick


----------



## A/FX Nut

I've got an extra GTO Rick. Sent you a PM.

Randy.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Snagged a couple for $1.50 each today... '68 Camaro and '71 Corvette. The stock kid's gizmo said they had 4 left, but i could only find those 2 in the wreckage of the Xmas department... :freak:

--rick


----------



## RacerDave

My Target never got the green Cuda I wanted. If anybody got an extra one they want to sell shoot me a pm. Thanks, Dave.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Checked the Targets around me today. All gone dude.


----------



## RacerDave

Thanks anyway Texas. Hey if you dont get that Blazer from the post in swap an sell, let me know. I got one for ya. Dave.


----------



## LeeRoy98

RacerDave said:


> My Target never got the green Cuda I wanted. If anybody got an extra one they want to sell shoot me a pm. Thanks, Dave.


Dave, I got a green X-traction body from Target thinking it was a tjet body that I will be glad to contribute if it is what you are looking for. Looks like the one Plymouth71 has on his tree in this thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=308262&page=11

Let me know if this is what you are looking for.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## RacerDave

Thanks very much Gary. Dave.


----------



## Dak38

I know this is a bit late, but I just got back from Florida with a few of these. 
I have an extra Camaro Concept and was wondering if anyone had an extra 69 Charger or 70 Challenger to trade.
Thanks.


----------



## beast1624

Has anyone heard if AW is going to offer these again this year and if so where they will be available?


----------



## Piz

I hope so I completely missed these last year . Anyone have any of the xtraction style they want to get rid of ?


----------



## many slots

beast1624 said:


> Has anyone heard if AW is going to offer these again this year and if so where they will be available?


AW told me that Target did not order any for this year.


----------



## buzzinhornet

Bummer...


----------



## beast1624

Many slots: thanks for the information. Do you know if these were Target only items?


----------



## many slots

beast1624 said:


> Many slots: thanks for the information. Do you know if these were Target only items?


The ornaments from last year were exclusive to Target.


----------

